# The Beast - Movie



## tango22a (19 Aug 2010)

Small question:

While watching the start of this movie the other evening, it appeared that  the "Russian" tanks were T-55s with a Brit L7 105mm master weapon. With my tired old eyes anything is possible!! 

Can any of the SMEs on this thread confirm or deny?

I know the IDF re gunned some captured T55s with the L7, but I didn't watch all the movie so couldn't tell if it was filmed in Israel. I just wanted to confirm my AFV Recognition.


Thanks,

tango22a

Edited for clarity ( I hope!! )


----------



## Franko (19 Aug 2010)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Small question:
> 
> While watching the start of this movie the other evening, it appeared that  the "Russian" tanks were T-55s with a Brit L7 105mm master weapon. With my tired old eyes anything is possible!!
> 
> ...



It certainly looked that way. The hull/ turret is certainly T54/55 (turret shape, sights aperture, handles are GTG/ Hull has the flat exhaust and the road wheels are in the right location, the hull even has the bulge at the back) and the gun certainly looks like a L 7, at least the fume extractor. However I don't recall the L7 having the fume extractor lug on the top...it's usually found on the bottom.

The interior is either a M48 or M60 for sure. Shape of the breech ring is a dead give away. The DSHK is a modified .50 cal, complete with US ammo can.

Hope that somewhat helps!

Regards


----------



## a_majoor (19 Aug 2010)

The movie was filmed in Israel, and the tank is a modified T-55 rebuilt by the IDF from equipment captured from various Arab armies as an exercise in resource management.

The common name given to this is Ti-67, armed with a 105mm cannon and western machine guns (if you look closely, the commander's machine gun is a M-2 modified to look like a Russian machine gun), as well as Israeli radios and other equipment. I don't think any are in service today, most of the T-55 hulls have been rebuilt as Achzarit heavy APC's.


----------



## HavokFour (19 Aug 2010)

Did any one notice the dressed up M2? ;-)


----------



## tango22a (19 Aug 2010)

Thanks,

tango22a


----------



## Franko (20 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Did any one notice the dressed up M2? ;-)



Obviously you don't read others posts - 



			
				Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> It certainly looked that way. The hull/ turret is certainly T54/55 (turret shape, sights aperture, handles are GTG/ Hull has the flat exhaust and the road wheels are in the right location, the hull even has the bulge at the back) and the gun certainly looks like a L 7, at least the fume extractor. However I don't recall the L7 having the fume extractor lug on the top...it's usually found on the bottom.
> 
> The interior is either a M48 or M60 for sure. Shape of the breech ring is a dead give away. *The DSHK is a modified .50 cal, complete with US ammo can.*
> 
> ...



Regards


----------

